# Ideal Water Parameters



## KHenshaw (Jun 26, 2005)

What are the ideal water parameters for rbp's? I have a 55 gal with 3 rbp's.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

80 degrees with obviously no ammonia and nitrite and a KH around 100 ppm. This would be enough to sustain a steady and consistent PH level. Nitrates should always be below 40 ppm before your scheduled water change, otherwise an adjustment in maintenance may be in order.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

a slighty acidic consistent pH (6-7)


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Ideal? Blackwater perhaps.


----------

